# Colorado Fire



## chase thorn (Jun 23, 2012)

There was a huge fire as some may know here in Colorado as well as many others. Here are some photos:















The sun was glowing a red color, the picture does not help much but everything was a red all around.


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks smaller then the news makes it out to be. Is it that confined to small area or is it as large as the news makes it? Your not in danger of losing your home to the fire are you? Hope all is safe.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 23, 2012)

This was at its smallest actually. 2,000 acres have been lost so far and it is burning really fast! The flame is actually like a night light. In the first photo, to the right of the mountain under the "scar" Is where my dads house is. He is ok though. 

A can now see a second Fire on the mountain. Sky is filled with smoke!


----------



## Angi (Jun 23, 2012)

We are due here. It is crazy how they just start popping up. Last time I felt like there was nowhere to go.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 23, 2012)

Some people are starting these... Heard some guys shooting propane tanks.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

About 3,000 acres so far... Here it is creeping over the mountain.


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2012)

I seen it on the news again yesterday. Definitely getting worse. Hope you all and your families stay safe.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

My dad may need to evac the Sulcatas!


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 25, 2012)

I just keep hoping this weather cools down and we get some rain soon, lots and lots of rain. But it sure doesn't look like it any time soon.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

Nope  very hot and very dry. My dad lives in mountain shadows below a lot of this. Not good


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow you look really close to it...what clear pictures


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 26, 2012)

We drove by there the other day. Looked pretty bad. Hope you can breathe okay!


----------



## Utah Lynn (Jun 26, 2012)

Utah is burning too. The smoke was so thick here yesterday that I brought my RT's in the house for fear of the smoke damaging their little lungs. 
They finally got that fire put out.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 26, 2012)

So my dads house is most likely not going to make it. We stored the animals at my GFs house for now... I'll update later with some pictures.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 26, 2012)

Now there's a fire up here in Boulder, too. The air was thick earlier today, but now there's a light rain clearing things up a bit. The whole state (and neighboring states, apparently) is on fire.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 26, 2012)

Any further word on your Dad's house?


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 26, 2012)

We think it is gone... The tortoises and dogs are safe as well as the bird frog and bearded dragons. We had a huge house with so little time to pack. We are just hoping the house is ok.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope the house is ok! Fires are so scary. You never know. I lived below Angi and the fires burned up to a 18 inch radius around our home and it was still standing after most of our neighbors lost their homes. There are miracles.


----------



## Desi1031 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope all is well with your dads house Im in Aurora and have family in springs but luckily they are all safe. I know I'm new here but if you guys need anything let me know  

Des


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 27, 2012)

Atleast there was enough warning to get the humans and animals out.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 27, 2012)

So scary!! My best friend lives in Colorado Springs, but she's in Illinois visiting right now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh man...that's really bad. I hope the house is ok, but if not, at least you had time to save the creatures.

Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 27, 2012)

15,324 acres gone and 32,000 evaced... unknown number of houses are lost.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Any word on your Dad's house? Make sure he starts a claim with his insurance right now. Even if he doesn't know it's lost. He will have property & content damage and other stuff. If he gets it started he will not be in line with the rest of the people who will wait the next couple of days. It can take a year or so to get him sorted so the earlier the better. We started ours an hour after we left the house even though it was still standing. We were taken care of in a couple of weeks. Keep every receipt for every purchase for whoever lives in the home. We learned a lot when our fires came through. 
Glad you are all safe!


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes! he took pictures of everything and collected all important documents. Everything he owns is in a list with pictures. We made sure we had it covered if worst were to happen.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 27, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> Any word on your Dad's house? Make sure he starts a claim with his insurance right now. Even if he doesn't know it's lost. He will have property & content damage and other stuff. If he gets it started he will not be in line with the rest of the people who will wait the next couple of days. It can take a year or so to get him sorted so the earlier the better. We started ours an hour after we left the house even though it was still standing. We were taken care of in a couple of weeks. Keep every receipt for every purchase for whoever lives in the home. We learned a lot when our fires came through.
> Glad you are all safe!



I would never have dreamed it would take so long to get things settled.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 27, 2012)

It's bad :/


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad you made it out safe. My dads cousin got evacuated from her house then had to get evacuated from the house that she got evacuated to. It just seems crazy up there right now.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear that, your cactus garden and all... glad you are all safe.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this, Chase. When I lived in Florida, my apartment burned down after a lightning storm. That was tough, too, especially since most of my aquarium pets (fish and frogs) died. I lost some personal property, too, but this situation is more serious. Anyway, my thoughts are with you.

As I said, we now have another wildfire up here in Boulder. I have been keeping Mork and Mindy indoors to protect them, but does anyone know how sensitive tortoise lungs are to smoke, ash, and carbon monoxide? I know it's not good for people or other mammals, but at least we have some tolerance for it. However, the respiratory and circulatory systems of turtles and other reptiles are simpler than ours. Would this make them more or less vulnerable to air pollution from a big fire?


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chase thorn, if you need anything I am only an hour away. Just let me know. I have no problem helping out in anyway that I can. Sorry, to hear about your dad's house.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have been staying with my girlfriend and her parents just waiting it out watching movies for now. My dad is ok too at my brothers house with the dogs.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 28, 2012)

May be able to go back home soon! whoo hoo!


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 29, 2012)

For the ones who are interested, My dad is going to be able to go home soon. From my Mom's balcony, I have a full view of pikes peak. I took some binoculars and tried to see threw the smoke to see if my dad's house made it! And the whole small area where his house is located looks untouched. I hope the house is still standing and I hope everything is ok and only has smoke damage. 

The Sulcatas are doing fine as well at my girlfriends house, I, unfortunately, am ill due to not eating for a number of days... Too much stress and it's hard being sick and taking care of so much! I am managing to get by and everything is looking ok  Thank you too the ones who cared and that offered help! It means a lot!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 29, 2012)

Chase, part of being a responsible pet caretaker, is taking care of yourself too. Try to keep yourself as stress free as you can and eat!


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm trying  I'm doing much better at the moment!


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 29, 2012)

Whoo hooo!! The evacuation was just lifted for my dads area! He is able to go home tonight! Thank god everything is ok! We just hope the return to the house is what we expect!


----------



## terryo (Jun 29, 2012)

My prayers are with all of you and the poor animals that are lost in the fire and have no place to go. I keep thinking about them too. I hope your Dad's house is OK and your's too.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 29, 2012)

Please take care of yourself! I hope your Dad's house is OK.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 29, 2012)

The house looks untouched!!! Almost all houses near are gone but his... Literally nothing wrong!


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 29, 2012)

That is incredible. Now go eat something to celebrate!


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 2, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> The house looks untouched!!! Almost all houses near are gone but his... Literally nothing wrong!



Good news.. I was just sick for you reading the thread up til now.


----------

